# Beware motorhome robberies in the south of France!



## sirianjourney (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello there,
                 I was recently robbed in my motorhome when driving from Italy to Portugal. I pulled over in one of the aires along the way near Montpelier, France - and parked between to big lorries. Knackered from a long day of driving, I flaked it from 11 pm to 3am. I woke up feeling fairly refreshed and made a cup of tea thinking that I might keep on driving when I noticed that the front cab curtain was pulled back - its always closed at night. 

Then I noticed that my shoulder bag was not on the seat where I left it. I checked the wardrobe where my camera bag was - gone! I had just got back from overseas, and still had my passports and other ID in the camera bag. Both were not stashed in their usual hiding spots. My shorts on the seat had my wallet missing with all credit cards and cash. I noticed that the front passenger door was not quite closed. I went outside and notice that something in the front had fallen out onto the car park. The lock had some slight indentations around it - it had been forced but still worked.

Lucky my money belt in some jeans in the wardrobe was still intact with plenty of cash $US - not the easiest to change in Europe but it saved me. Since then and the nightmare of re-applying of ID's and original birth certificates, I have done some research and it appears to have happened to plenty of other travelers as various Daily Mail articles tell. 

I am a light sleeper like some of these people in the articles said, and I am incredulous that I never woke up while the thief was in my motorhome. Some of these people claim to have been gassed (through the vents), they woke up with sore throats and feeling groggy. That was not my experience. However, I have found out there is some party drug product that they spray which is odorless and has no after effects, that I might have fallen prey to.

Either way, be cautious this summer holidaying as it seems that thieves are becoming more brazen or desperate, and they are very good at what they do. Altogether, I have lost about US$10,000 in film gear and other lost items, including the cost of replacing everything. You do not expect this in a motorhome, so make sure you have a gas detector and alarms. My old 1995 Fiat is pretty basic, so now I tie up the two front doors with rubber straps at night so that it is impossible to open the doors even if they force the lock.

I also think that I might have been targeted or followed - perhaps as a single person driving. The thieves must know that sooner or later, drivers will stop and their lights will go out and they will be sound asleep within an hour or so. The French police are not very sympathetic as it happens alot in France.


----------



## Fletch6 (Jul 4, 2016)

Are you insured? We never leave stuff on show. It always gets put in the safe. Even when driving we only have a bit of cash and 1 credit card out for fuel or tolls.
Motorway Aires are also known to be theft hot spots, always use the Aires in towns and villages.
You can get a little safe on eBay, the key operated ones are more secure.


----------



## Tbear (Jul 4, 2016)

Was this a Motorway Aire? Parked in the shade of lorries at night? Shoulder bag on front seat? No extra security? Single person? I am sorry to sound unsympathetic but you are lucky not to have woken up as the result may have been a lot worse. 

Richard


----------



## izwozral (Jul 4, 2016)

Forget about gassing, party sprays etc, they are just urban myths. If you are in a deep sleep and have attracted professional thieves, who are masters of their profession, then you can so easily be robbed without you realising it, till you wake up.

Good move on the door restrainer, think about alarms on the windows also. Battery operated window door house alarm set garage motorhome burglar WIRELESS | eBay


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh goody, let's have a party drug spray thread


----------



## maingate (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your problems in Europe. By publicising your robbery, hopefully it might prevent others from falling into the same trap.

One lesson that might come out of this for you is the need to plan your travelling schedule to give you a better choice of a more suitable overnight stop.


----------



## alcam (Jul 4, 2016)

hairydog said:


> Yes, I can see why the police were not sympathetic. You were doing all the wrong things.
> 
> Had you not been warned never to sleep (or even leave the motorhome unoccupied) at a *motorway aire de service*? Had you not been warned not to park between trucks where you were out of sight? Had you not been warned never to leave your bag on or behind the seats? These are not specific to the south of France, or even to France. They also apply to the UK and everywhere else.
> 
> I'n not asking these things to have a go at you. I honestly want to know how you had not been made aware that these were not safe things to do. How can we get the message out to people so that this doesn't happen to other people?



Lots [not all] of motorway aires are perfectly safe


----------



## sirianjourney (Jul 4, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Was this a Motorway Aire? Parked in the shade of lorries at night? Shoulder bag on front seat? No extra security? Single person? I am sorry to sound unsympathetic but you are lucky not to have woken up as the result may have been a lot worse.
> 
> Richard



Yes a motorway Aire. Very well lit area between lorries just opposite the public conveniences. Shoulder bag was in the back - nothing on the front seat, I always take those obvious precautions. Yes they could have been armed and god knows what might have happened if I had awoken so counting my blessings.


----------



## sirianjourney (Jul 4, 2016)

Fletch6 said:


> Are you insured? We never leave stuff on show. It always gets put in the safe. Even when driving we only have a bit of cash and 1 credit card out for fuel or tolls.
> Motorway Aires are also known to be theft hot spots, always use the Aires in towns and villages.
> You can get a little safe on eBay, the key operated ones are more secure.



Not insured, usual precautions I take (but not on that night due to tiredness) I regarded as good enough insurance. There was NOTHING on show in the front, everything was in the back.


----------



## sirianjourney (Jul 4, 2016)

izwozral said:


> Forget about gassing, party sprays etc, they are just urban myths. If you are in a deep sleep and have attracted professional thieves, who are masters of their profession, then you can so easily be robbed without you realising it, till you wake up.
> 
> Good move on the door restrainer, think about alarms on the windows also. Battery operated window door house alarm set garage motorhome burglar WIRELESS | eBay



Thanks for the link. Yes these guys must be good. I had the impression that there also might be some well trained children who work with adults. Small, easy to get around, don't rock the van with their weight....just a theory.


----------



## sirianjourney (Jul 4, 2016)

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

As I said in another response, I was in a very well lit area right opposite public amenities between the trucks. I usually put all the cameras under the seat in the leisure battery compartment. Funny thing, I had a brand new galaxy note phone sitting on the table in plain sight getting recharged and they did not touch it. I have thought in the past about the strong box for cameras, like a military ammo box bolted to the floor under the seat with a padlock on it. The steel bars lid is an excellent suggestion!


----------



## sirianjourney (Jul 4, 2016)

hairydog said:


> Yes, I can see why the police were not sympathetic. You were doing all the wrong things.
> 
> Had you not been warned never to sleep (or even leave the motorhome unoccupied) at a motorway aire de service? Had you not been warned not to park between trucks where you were out of sight? Had you not been warned never to leave your bag on or behind the seats? These are not specific to the south of France, or even to France. They also apply to the UK and everywhere else.
> 
> I'n not asking these things to have a go at you. I honestly want to know how you had not been made aware that these were not safe things to do. How can we get the message out to people so that this doesn't happen to other people?



Aire de Service places are RECOMMENDED in many books and forums and I saw plenty of other campervans in these places. Parking between the trucks, despite it being well lit in front was probably not a good idea! Well as for the bags, you do not expect someone to brazenly break in while you are asleep! Usually I take those precautions but on this one night I let my guard down. So I think you have the wrong impression of me a bit green at this. I have travelled all over UK and Australia on and off for twenty years in a variety of motorhomes, so its not as if I do not know these precautions of which you speak.


----------



## sirianjourney (Jul 4, 2016)

maingate said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems in Europe. By publicising your robbery, hopefully it might prevent others from falling into the same trap.
> 
> One lesson that might come out of this for you is the need to plan your travelling schedule to give you a better choice of a more suitable overnight stop.



That is the only reason I write this, to warn others, I don't want any sympathy, LOL! Yes planning stops well ahead is always the ideal way to do it.


----------



## sirianjourney (Jul 4, 2016)

Fletch6 said:


> Are you insured? We never leave stuff on show. It always gets put in the safe. Even when driving we only have a bit of cash and 1 credit card out for fuel or tolls.
> Motorway Aires are also known to be theft hot spots, always use the Aires in towns and villages.
> You can get a little safe on eBay, the key operated ones are more secure.



No not insured - nothing was on show in the front but was in the back - but only if you were inside! I thought that some basic precautions that I USUALLY take (but not that night) was enough. Yes you can get those little safe boxes in a good hardware store too.


----------



## hextal (Jul 4, 2016)

A few cheap tricks have (certainly not impervious to criminals, just an extra layer of protection).

Cheap Chinese 12v alarm that comes with multiple sensors and a gem sender, so if a door or window opens your phone goes off (whether your with the van or not). Works really well.

Have a decoy wallet with a few old cards and a maybe 50euros in, so it looks legitimate to nick. Have an old knackered (but OK looking) digital camera. Both on the worktop, may encourage them to look a little less hard for more.

Split all cash and stash in several places. If travelling for a while some will be behind panels that need unscrewing. Some in a bag in the bottom of the toolbox etc.

Am contemplating getting a safe and some heavy rattly things and not installing it very well (maybe to a dummy floor panel), so it's easily nicked.


----------



## sirianjourney (Jul 4, 2016)

hextal said:


> A few cheap tricks have (certainly not impervious to criminals, just an extra layer of protection).
> 
> Cheap Chinese 12v alarm that comes with multiple sensors and a gem sender, so if a door or window opens your phone goes off (whether your with the van or not). Works really well.
> 
> ...



Been looking on Amazon for this 12 volt alarm but not much luck. I like the idea of sending to my mobile phone. If you know of any links, please post.


----------



## alcam (Jul 4, 2016)

hextal said:


> A few cheap tricks have (certainly not impervious to criminals, just an extra layer of protection).
> 
> Cheap Chinese 12v alarm that comes with multiple sensors and a gem sender, so if a door or window opens your phone goes off (whether your with the van or not). Works really well.
> 
> ...



Where you heading , Beirut ?


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 4, 2016)

As a lorry driver I've had my curtains slashed by people looking for something to steal, although I have never lost anything, but have noticed that the cut has always been at truck cab window height. I really do think that one can take too many precautions, valuables underneath you is natural, but carrying a suitcase full of junk to leave around is a bit OTT and would probably attract the odd chancer. Some previous owner of my van has fitted rings to the front doors, and left a chain behind the seat to chain them together. Just what you want if something goes alight, and besides vans have plastic windows.


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi 

Sorry to here your bad news,but we are all wiser after the event,We were robbed while changing a flat tyre in Italy but did not find out till later the Tyre had been Knifed while we where shopping in the Supermarket around Midday so our bag was in the front door well and was hooked from the Drivers side through the open window while my wife was helping me on the blind side of the van a common thing in Italy, but as the police said if we had caught them they would have used the Knife on us.
We have a safe and used it but slipped up while shopping an easy thing to do after a long drive and you are tired,as to Aires we never stop on any Road side aires and will always find an aires off the main routes and never stay on one where you feel unhappy or there are less than one other motorhome on it.Any valuables computor etc go under my fixed bed so god help any one that would wake the wife up in the middle of the night:mad2::ninja:.We leave two foldup chairs in the rear door well that will fall out if the door is opened,a full bottle of wine is also useful to greet them with, and one other aid that I can't mention incase they read this.
We have a cable between the front doors and an extra door bar on the back door for back up.but don't let it put you off traveling, like us you will be more aware from now on.We drive about 5,000 mile a year in Europe  with just the one incident todate since 2009.Good luck.:dance:


Snowbirds.




sirianjourney said:


> No not insured - nothing was on show in the front but was in the back - but only if you were inside! I thought that some basic precautions that I USUALLY take (but not that night) was enough. Yes you can get those little safe boxes in a good hardware store too.


----------



## spigot (Jul 4, 2016)

sirianjourney said:


> My old 1995 Fiat is pretty basic, so now I tie up the two front doors with rubber straps at night so that it is impossible to open the doors even if they force the lock.



Not such a good idea, they can run round the rubber edging on a quarterlight with a Stanley knife & lift out the glass, only takes 5 secs, the tea-leaf then cuts through the rubber or webbing straps.

Fit good quality dead-locks, I did.


----------



## barryd (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear about this.  Must be devastating.   I think when the camper books etc refer to Aire de Service or Aire de Camping car they generally mean the kind in towns, villages and rural areas.   There are thousands in France.  A lot of the guides do point out that motorway service areas are not safe to stop in.  I think that applies everywhere.  I certainly wouldnt stop in one in the UK or Europe.  Some people do though and say they have never had a problem but almost all these reported cases are on Motorway Aires.  So make of that what you will.

If you use the CAMPINGCAR-INFOS website you will always find an Aire not too far of your route in a town or village.  Full membership on here also gives you access to thousands of POI for quiet wild spots all over France.

Pity about the insurance as its a lot to lose.


----------



## lebesset (Jul 4, 2016)

in 35 years of motorhoming around europe I have never stopped the night on a motorway rest area ; have stopped for a coffee and had a policeman come to the door and say don't stop the night here


----------



## hextal (Jul 4, 2016)

sirianjourney said:


> Been looking on Amazon for this 12 volt alarm but not much luck. I like the idea of sending to my mobile phone. If you know of any links, please post.



XCSOURCE GPS Car Tracker with GPRS and Vehicle Theft: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics 

These are cracking, but get the version with the remote, costs a couple of quid more. Acts as a tracker and an alarm, you just wire the alarm side into one of your cab light switches, then when any door opens (and the alarm is active) it triggers and phones you.

If you don't want to wire it into your cab, or you have doors/windows not connected to the cab light circuit, then this is also good.

Wireless LCD GSM SMS Home Security Burglar House Fire Alarm System Auto Dialer | eBay

But just type "12v gsm alarm" into eBay or Amazon and there's a load of alternatives. Then just buy a £10 PAYG sim and you're away.


----------



## alcam (Jul 4, 2016)

lebesset said:


> in 35 years of motorhoming around europe I have never stopped the night on a motorway rest area ; have stopped for a coffee and had a policeman come to the door and say don't stop the night here



Oh well then


----------



## Fletch6 (Jul 4, 2016)

I think if you snore it's a signal for the thieves to enter, Just saying, try not to lol


----------



## David Morison (Jul 5, 2016)

As my vehicle is a camper van with a Rock and Roll bed which when in bed mode blocks entry to a couple of cupboards this is where all the valuable go, the bed would need to be folded up to gain access - with me on it! I also have a ratchet cargo strap with hooks securing both front doors (no quarter lights) and sliding side door. Then there's the dog - half staffy/German Shepard cross!

David


----------



## Beemer (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the thefts but thank you for posting your experience, it may bring to light what can happen, and remind people to be security conscious when on holiday, as we tend to relax a bit more and let our guards down.
Loads of interesting security ideas being posted.... some seem a bit over the top, but if it makes you feel more secure, it cannot be a bad thing.

I am considering stuffing a cash box next to the waste container in the double floor, for spare cash and valuables if we leave the van unattended, as there is the space there.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 5, 2016)

David Morison said:


> As my vehicle is a camper van with a Rock and Roll bed which when in bed mode blocks entry to a couple of cupboards this is where all the valuable go, the bed would need to be folded up to gain access - with me on it! I also have a ratchet cargo strap with hooks securing both front doors (no quarter lights) and sliding side door. *Then there's the dog - half staffy/German Shepard cross!
> *
> David



I just have the wife!


----------



## alcam (Jul 5, 2016)

izwozral said:


> I just have the wife!



Do you keep her on a chain or just let her wander freely ?


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 5, 2016)

hextal said:


> XCSOURCE GPS Car Tracker with GPRS and Vehicle Theft: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> These are cracking, but get the version with the remote, costs a couple of quid more. Acts as a tracker and an alarm, you just wire the alarm side into one of your cab light switches, then when any door opens (and the alarm is active) it triggers and phones you.
> 
> ...



That xcsource looks brilliant but I can't find the one with a remote, have you got a link for that please?


----------



## pughed2 (Jul 5, 2016)

*Northern Spain burglary risk.*

You can add northern Spain and around Barcelona to the burglary risk area. I think it could be motorised eastern Europeans, I have noted them watching other motorhomes........Steve bristol


----------



## jennyp19 (Jul 5, 2016)

The only thing that I'm not keen of in exchange MH we will be getting shortly is that we will be back to having 3 doors again. It's been good just having one to worry about for the past 3 years.  This is the trick we will be using with the cab doors - drill holes into the door jamb and slot two 4 inch screws to act as bolts. They are easily removed if you need to get out in a hurry but prevent anyone actually opening the doors from the outside as they aren't easily seen from outside and jam if anyone tries to open the door.  

This has just reminded me that I need to check the alarm can be set when we are inside the MH. 

The only time we had someone get in the van was on a Motorway Aire at 6 am when we had SB Merc Sprinter. They drilled a hole under the door handle and somehow managed to open the door. It took us a couple of days to spot what they had done because it was such a small hole. Luckily I woke up as the door opened and shouted. They ran off and slammed the door shut. Until we found the hole, John thought he had maybe forgotten to lock the door!!!! It was after that when John actually came up with the above idea and decided that 'yes, we could get token into and I wasn't worrying for nothing'.


----------



## Fletch6 (Jul 5, 2016)

I put little aluminum bolt locks (same as bathroom door locks) on my landrover defender, not for security but to stop the doors opening if you leaned on them ha ha, it was very old and had 200k miles on the clock.
Was a neat solution and would work well in a Motorhome if you're worried.


----------



## hextal (Jul 5, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> That xcsource looks brilliant but I can't find the one with a remote, have you got a link for that please?



Car GPS GSM GPRS Tracker TK103B Real-time tracking Google Map Link Track New VG2 | eBay

Again, check around it may be cheaper elsewhere, though still pretty cheap for what it is. The version with the remote us the tk103b


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 5, 2016)

hextal said:


> Car GPS GSM GPRS Tracker TK103B Real-time tracking Google Map Link Track New VG2 | eBay
> 
> Again, check around it may be cheaper elsewhere, though still pretty cheap for what it is. The version with the remote us the tk103b



Drat got impatient and ordered the other one :lol-053:


----------



## hextal (Jul 5, 2016)

hairydog said:


> I have one of them. Out of the box it is monitored through a web server in China. Not specially good (and the subscription may have expired). However I do have a CD of software that lets you install exactly the same server software onto a Windows PC. So if you have an always-on PC that is running Windows and is connected to the internet, and need a copy of the software, get in touch.



This doesn't require a subscription. You just chuck a PAYG sim in it and set it up to ring your mobile. If it moves it sends a Google maps link to where it is.  Have had a few and I'd say generally good to within about 5m.


----------



## sirianjourney (Jul 17, 2016)

phase3begins said:


> Oh goody, let's have a party drug spray thread



Well you asked for it! Below is a rough google translation from an Italian newsletter I received. I know that when I first heard about this that I thought it was preposterous. Anyway, just putting the information out there for now..

ABOARD robbed the motorhome

AFTER BEING WITH A drugged sleeping gas


The latest incident dates back to July 7, 2016 but over the years other campers on the road have suffered in several European countries a robbery aboard the motorhome after they were first put to sleep with sleeping gas. *Offenders use a canister-based ether, which was on sale at auto parts as "starter": a product that was used to start diesel engines, but that seems to be still found in former East countries.*

The last report concerns a province of Trento family parked next to a restaurant on a service area to a hundred kilometers from Marseille. They were robbed of three bags containing two cameras, keys, wallet, money, credit cards and documents. It seems that the criminals have used to enter the cockpit door on the side of driving.

Lack of knowledge of the French language has hindered not just these unfortunate campers in extricate themselves from the situation; also they could not count on a slightest help of Gendarmerie, which merely suggest a superfluous advice: contact relatives or friends to send off the money from Italy. Only the help of an Italian family on vacation has allowed them to be able to return, allowing you to use the phone and paying the money to pay for fuel and tolls. Besides the ruined holiday, it was added the fear for what might have happened if they had woken up during the robbery.

To complete the information we have to report that as a result of our email containing this document, the campers have written that you can not sleep all those who sleep in un'autocaravan. We replied that, to date, no technical challenged us in writing that the product containing ether using offenders have no effect when it is placed in an environment of a few cubic meters, where everyone breathes and there is not an adequate air exchange as happens in motor homes. Unfortunately, the reports we have received over the years and many received lately and which refer suffered made in several European countries, leave no doubt about the "success" of that product.

We hope to be "disowned" but invited those who say you that you can not fall asleep in the sleeper un'autocaravan to write, sending the relative technical documentation.


WHAT TO DO?

Do not sleep, but prevent, following our advice

For years, we write what to do to avoid and / or overcome the theft when traveling in motor homes. Many, however, to save a few Euros, or by following the wrong philosophy ... so to me it will never happen,

· Not install the gas detector including gas opiates (eg the Triogas Multicontrol useful also in the case of internal gas leaks that may prove fatal),

· Do not install a full perimeter alarm,

· Do not subscribe to an appropriate insurance policy.



On this topic we have given information from page 68 to page 77 of InCamper 155 (magazine downloadable InCamper - ANCC - info@coordinamentocamperisti.it opening and entering 155 in the field NUMBER SEARCH).

Also in the number of 165 InCamper magazine (magazine downloadable InCamper - ANCC - info@coordinamentocamperisti.it opening and entering 165 in the field NUMBER SEARCH) have provided useful information to avoid nasty surprises.





By our associates arriving tips "do-it-yourself" to increase the safety of our dreams.

Before going to bed connected with a steel cord and / or belt in the doors front and then

close the poles to slide you have obviously installed before with rivets and / or screws and / or chemical bonding, on any income all'autocaravan (main gate, lockers, windows and portholes).



We will post again in the November-December 2016, completing the article with useful information to set "safe" our important documents before departure.

1. Fotocopiandoli.

2. sending them to their email because, if necessary, can be accessed from any internet point and download them.

3. By saving on USB stick with program to encrypt data (such as scandisk secure access).

4. By saving on USB key in which you can install programs that perform data encryption with passwords (eg usbsafeguard, true crypt).

5. By saving cloud, with different security levels with login and password but also with dispatch of temporary codes on your phone.

Essential to remember passwords. Deprecated passwords in zip files or rar, because they often are "opening" with simple programs.





THEY WROTE ON GAS LEAK DETECTORS

Http://www.abc.brianzaest.it/articoli_tecnici/trio_gas.html found on the internet and we thank Giorgio Basani of Gio 'Camper (Monza dealer who unfortunately had to leave the industry). The text: Trio Gas Multicontrol that is able to detect three different types of gases that are the LPG, the carbon oxide produced by the combustion and the gas soporific as the ether and all its derivatives. This new detector model has two distinctive features can be built into a mobile, leaving exposed only the control panel, and can be fitted by a minimum of one to a maximum of three external probes, to be chosen, so as to cover the largest area possible. Alternatively, there is also a model called from outside because applied to inside wall of the motor caravan; It occupies little more space than a packet of cigarettes and for its installation does not require a great skill just because two wires to connect it with 12 volts. About what we point out that the power of the Trio Gas is directly withdrawn from the battery, by inserting an appropriate fuse, and avoiding, for convenience, connecting it to the nearest point on the electrical system. This rule must be observed as these instruments are very sensitive and can not function properly as a result, for example, connection to the campsite network: the charger of the medium, in fact, could issue the order in the system disorder that may impact the gas detector. In the case of correct connection that will not happen because the battery will make the "buffer" function. To conclude: in the market there are different brands and models of detectors and they all perform the same function (or at least should). It is certain that a gas detector with multiple external probes will always be more reliable than one with a single probe for more positioned in its interior.


----------



## Tbear (Jul 17, 2016)

If you did this inside, did the entire area not stink of the stuff for day afterwards? Strange that the smell disappears immediately after these gassing attempts. The more these daft stories are publicised the more chance of idiots trying it, then we will have deaths. Ether vapour is heavy so hangs around and is explosive.

Richard


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 17, 2016)

Some stories just go on and on. I first started hearing this drivel about fifteen years ago from lorry drivers who spoke to someone whose mate was gassed and robbed of all his worldly possessions, which probably amounted to 20 euros and a packet of fags.


----------



## rockape (Jul 17, 2016)

izwozral said:


> Forget about gassing, party sprays etc, they are just urban myths. If you are in a deep sleep and have attracted professional thieves, who are masters of their profession, then you can so easily be robbed without you realising it, till you wake up.
> 
> Good move on the door restrainer, think about alarms on the windows also. Battery operated window door house alarm set garage motorhome burglar WIRELESS | eBay


 Even in the UK when we park up I ALWAYS put a rachet strap between the front doors and a chrome 25 mm pole thru the handle of the hab door and trap it against the door jambs. 
Short of opening a window, which is pretty remote, im totally secure.


----------



## hextal (Jul 17, 2016)

Now, either anaesthetists and their equipment are one of the biggest cons ever (if a scroat with a can a starter fluid can do the same), or......... Just maybe, the stories (and the complete lack of any evidence whatsoever) are not entirely to be believed.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 17, 2016)

rockape said:


> Even in the UK when we park up I ALWAYS put a rachet strap between the front doors and a chrome 25 mm pole thru the handle of the hab door and trap it against the door jambs.
> Short of opening a window, which is pretty remote, im totally secure.



I would worry about how to get out in a case of fire when I am drowsy, but then again some people may think that burning to death is preferable to having a few bits and pieces nicked


----------



## rockape (Jul 17, 2016)

antiquesam said:


> I would worry about how to get out in a case of fire when I am drowsy, but then again some people may think that burning to death is preferable to having a few bits and pieces nicked


both are easily removed should there be a fire, I wouldn't worry about the fire ,I would be more worried that some eastern European opportunist would roger the shxt out of me whilst I,m im bed. He can have my wallet, just leave his phone number:lol-061:


----------

